# Milwaukee drain cleanin



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Our shop is getting a demo and seem pretty hung up on buying this new milwakee cordless eel ( the bigger one 2-8 pipes)
Im not quite sold on milwaukee drain cleaning products, their new to the market, its all plastic.
I told them id rather demo the ridgid 5208.
Any one run this milwaukee eel yet any thoughts?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Our shop is getting a demo and seem pretty hung up on buying this new milwakee cordless eel ( the bigger one 2-8 pipes)
> Im not quite sold on milwaukee drain cleaning products, their new to the market, its all plastic.
> I told them id rather demo the ridgid 5208.
> Any one run this milwaukee eel yet any thoughts?





Sounds to me like you need to take a dump twice a day in the shop toilet and use wet wipes each time. Then when they show up you can try it on a real clog.


Eat your wheaties!!!!






.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought it's an interesting design but makes you dependent on a battery system and is really big. However that auto retrieve is genius. I really think Milwaukee is going to the company to take over the drain cleaning world in the near future.


----------



## brianb6 (Nov 5, 2020)

I have 3 of the milwaukee M18 FUEL SWITCH PACK 18V 3/8" Cordless Drain Cleaning Sectional Drum System Kit and my guys love them. We normally have used the ridgid k400 but figured I would try this one about 6 months ago. My lead plumber came to me after using and said we need more of them because they're so effective. I don't think you'll be disappointed with milwaukee drain cleaning equipment, I think they're changing the market... I've always been a ridgid guy but am now considering more milwaukee.



Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

I wouldn’t buy it. I have a generator if by the remote chance that I don’t have 120v, which is never.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I bought the m12 drill when it came out. Not impressed.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

My Milwaukee rep told me Milwaukee is great for cordless tools, like drills, sawzall, impact, etc, but some of the bigger tools still have bugs... drain machines, chipping guns, they’ll need time to work them out.

I don’t snake a lot of drains anymore, but the K-50 and K-1500 were all I needed back in the day, tried, tested and approved.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

I like their m12 copper tubing cutter. I love it actually. Took a minute to get use to.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

RichardBull said:


> I wouldn’t buy it. I have a generator if by the remote chance that I don’t have 120v, which is never.


I have to use a generator a lot in my area,we have over 5000 amish people living in our county and none of them have power,so a generator is necessary but so dam aggravating


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

sparky said:


> I have to use a generator a lot in my area,we have over 5000 amish people living in our county and none of them have power,so a generator is necessary but so dam aggravating


I guess I wouldn’t be working for them much, i charge $150 to bring and use a generator for a sewer. Plus the 150-200 for the sewer if it’s a hit&run.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> I have to use a generator a lot in my area,we have over 5000 amish people living in our county and none of them have power,so a generator is necessary but so dam aggravating





RichardBull said:


> I guess I wouldn’t be working for them much, i charge $150 to bring and use a generator for a sewer. Plus the 150-200 for the sewer if it’s a hit&run.



The aftermarket for vans is amazing including frame mounted propane generators that are near silent. If I worked in amish country that's what I'd do.

Or at least some frame mounted deep cycles and a good inverter.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

RichardBull said:


> I guess I wouldn’t be working for them much, i charge $150 to bring and use a generator for a sewer. Plus the 150-200 for the sewer if it’s a hit&run.


Yea I charge 50.00 my area is a poor area and we can't charge like in a bigger metro area


----------

